# Hetac Versus Fetac



## dodo (8 Aug 2011)

Which is better to do Hetac 6 course or Fetac 6 course ,which is valued more by a Company,


----------



## johnno09 (8 Aug 2011)

HETAC is a higher level of award. What area are you in? If its vocationally orientated then fetac may be seen as more relevant.


----------



## SarahMc (8 Aug 2011)

HETAC and FETAC Level 6 are equivalent on the national Framework of Qualifications [broken link removed]

HETAC and FETAC are also due to merge, so there will be no distinction.


----------



## dodo (9 Aug 2011)

Supply Chain Managemnet,
FAS run a 10 week Fetac course 1/2 a day a week and 16 hours online each week(which would be free)
OR a private company that are well known in this field, Hetac every second Saturday for 2 years( I can do in 1 year due to experience already achieved)price 2 K,
Money is tight but I could manage it if it gave me more of a chance in my career than the FAS course,



johnno09 said:


> HETAC is a higher level of award. What area are you in? If its vocationally orientated then fetac may be seen as more relevant.


----------



## SarahMc (29 Aug 2011)

Looks like a no brainer to me to do the short free course. It is essentially the same qualification. Have a read of the module descriptors from the fetac and Hetac sites for an in-depth comparison. I'd do the free one, and invest the money later on in a level 7 or 8.


----------



## onq (2 Sep 2011)

+1 What Sarah has posted.

Its important to compare the detail of the courses.
I've recently completed a Level 6 course in Management.
Great course, broad based and yet intensive in each subject.
My course had two core modules and so was accredited as a Major Award.

All the course modules are separately accredited and could count towards a further qualification, but with certain core modules a significant qualification can be awarded.

It might be as well to talk to the course administrators to see what doors each course might offer to you for further career development.


----------

